# Dead Cubika...



## mustard (Jul 7, 2010)

So I got a refurb Cubika last week from http://www.gaggia.uk.com/ and also ordered an Iberital MC2 from Happy Donkey and some other bits to get me going.

This morning the Cubika smelt funny - like burning platic and there was smoke coming from the top of the machine towards the front!!!

Caffe Shop are collecting the machine and have offered a replacement or refund which I'm happy with, I'm just considering getting a different machine now.

Do you have any recommendations as to a potential replacement? The Cubika was bought as my 'training wheels' machine and I was always going to replace it further down the line with something better.

The Rancillio Silvia seems to be a firm favourite all over the net. Although this would stretch me, I'd be happy to jump in feet first if the machine is all it's cracked up to be.

The Gaggia Classic is also looked upon favourably, although it's not vastly cheaper than the Silvia...

Are there any other machines in the price range that I should be looking at?

Cheers


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

If your budget can stretch to a Silvia then I would recommend it. I had a quick look on the Cubica on the Gaggia's website and the Rancilio's spec blows this one away.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Gaggia Cubika and Rancilio Silvia are indeed worlds apart

If the budget stretches I'd make the leap to a Silvia. However, a Gaggia Classic should serve you well for years to come.

They are a little more forgiving than a Silvia which will punish you if your grind is not spot on

Are you a milky drinks person or do you prefer espresso/americanos ?


----------



## mustard (Jul 7, 2010)

The Classic and the Silvia are the front runners at the moment - is the Silvia worth the difference in cost? I've read that it can be a beast to master / tame but when you get it right it's spot on.

I'm an espresso / americano drinker myself, the wife like latte's but she doesn't drink a massive amount of them.


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm not sure that the gaggia classic and silvia are exactly worlds apart, if you don't do milk drinks much, I think you'll find the classic more than capable.

Or alternatively how about making a very large leap indeed?

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Izzo-Vivi-Mk-II-HX-Espresso-Machine-Fantastic-Condition-/260632515964?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item3caee8957c


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

I mean even maybe get a rancilio silvia/classic on ebay:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rancilio-Silvia-Espresso-Coffee-Machine-/230498776239?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item35aacc34af

But if you're definitely after absolutely new (I think it would be a poor move with the gaggia as sourcing spare parts would be more difficult), the silvia may be a more sensible choice.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Thats certainly a much larger leap than Gaggia Classic to Rancilio but if within price range then would be my choice

The Gaggia Classic is much more tolerant of a poor tamp or incorrect grind setting

The Rancilio Silvia has more stable temps, better pressure and highlights and issues much more than the Classic


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

I have got the Silvia and had a Gaggia Baby (identical core components to the Classic) for three years previously. I have found the Silvia to be a superior machine and I appreciate the more powerful steaming performance, but don`t imagine its like night and day between the two. Nail the shot with either and you will get a damn fine espresso, the Silvia just gets that little bit more of the flavours into the cup when everything is dialed in. Having fully got the hang of the Silvia temperature surfing waltz, I am now finding the shot consistency is superior to the Gaggia which will be due to the greater thermal stability as Glenn mentioned.

The next step up would be something like the Alex Izzo in the Ebay link, very nice.

Don


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

I'm watching the Alex Izzo and off to count my pennies......


----------



## mustard (Jul 7, 2010)

I'm watching that Silvia on eBay, am I right in thinking that it's a V2?

I'm leaning towards the Silvia more and more to be honest, the Cubika is being collected tomorrow for a refund...


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

sandykt said:


> I'm watching the Alex Izzo and off to count my pennies......


Do you have enough pennies?



> I'm watching that Silvia on eBay, am I right in thinking that it's a V2?


Good luck


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

"BanishInstant - Do you have enough pennies?"

I have the pennies but my marriage might take a battering seeing as I only upgraded in March of this year. Need to be tactical about this, me thinks


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

"Mustard;8587]I'm watching that Silvia on eBay, am I right in thinking that it's a V2?

I'm leaning towards the Silvia more and more to be honest, the Cubika is being collected tomorrow for a refund"

The Silvia does look like the V2 model. Keep an eye on the price. If you can pick it up for a bargain it will be worth it as Rancilio's are good.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Mustard ------> yes its the V2, not much difference between that and V3

Sandy-------> go for it girl, I would, but I`m not.


----------



## mustard (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks for all the suggestions everyone, I looked at a Classic in the flesh today and to be honest that sealed it for me. I much prefer the looks of the Silvia (that's what happens when you work for a tech company so focussed on design) so my plan is to watch the eBay auction and see if I get lucky on price, or buy a new unit.

What should be the absolute top price for a used V2 Silvia?


----------



## RisingPower (Dec 27, 2009)

Not really sure, £300ish? But if it went for £300 I think you'd be mad not to consider the izzo vivi for slightly more, entirely different ballpark. Gaggia classics often go around £100 mark on ebay and the silvia certainly does not warrant 3x the price.

This went for £300, sounds about right.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Rancilio-Silvia-Espresso-Machine-/120592053880?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item1c13d8b678

£112 for a gaggia classic:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Gaggic-classic-expresso-machine-/280529001140?cmd=ViewItem&pt=Coffee_Machines_Makers&hash=item4150d4dab4


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

I'll be watching that Izzo too, but I'm not planning to bid. And Sandy, I certainly won't bid if you're seriously in the running for it.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

At new prices, the Silvia would be my choice, but second hand the Classic is by far the best bargain around as Silvias go for so much more which is great if you are selling to upgrade. As mentioned earlier my only reservation would be parts availability with Gaggia these days, perhaps Gaggiarepairman on the forum would be the best person to shine some light on that issue.

But that Ebay Izzo, if it goes for not too much more would be a stellar buy, if I wasn`t very happy with my Silvia, temptation would be rising.

If Sandy went for it, then there would be a lovely V3 Silvia for sale though.

Don


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

"I'm watching the Alex Izzo and off to count my pennies......"

The auction went a bit silly with two people bidding against each other and a new person pipping both of them to the post. Winning bid was £600. The Izzo Vivi is a nice machine but not my first choice. I already have a good machine and so I'm happy to stick with what I've got, carry on saving and visit Bella Barista when I have saved more money.


----------



## ChiarasDad (Mar 21, 2010)

My approach as well. Nonetheless, sorry it didn't work out this time. It would have been nice to hear of your adventures with it.


----------



## BanishInstant (Oct 12, 2009)

sandykt said:


> "I'm watching the Alex Izzo and off to count my pennies......"
> 
> The auction went a bit silly with two people bidding against each other and a new person pipping both of them to the post. Winning bid was £600. The Izzo Vivi is a nice machine but not my first choice. I already have a good machine and so I'm happy to stick with what I've got, carry on saving and visit Bella Barista when I have saved more money.


What a shame - they don't come up very often, but £600 is a lot of anyones money.

Sandy - you might want to tidy up your PMs; I think your inbox is full and not accepting any new messages.


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Mr Banish - my inbox is now empty.

I know those machines don't come up very often but its just one of those things. I'd be interested to know if a CF member purchased the Izzo last night. My time will come, I will just have to be patient.


----------



## DonRJ (Apr 3, 2010)

Not me, I resisted and TBH £600 is a long way towards a new machine with warranty so would not have gone that high anyway, in fact it would buy a Fracino Heavenly for example.

Like you Sandy I am very happy with my Silvia and the lady wife is very demonstrative about the fact that I can make really, really good coffee with it and why would I want a different espresso machine.

Don


----------



## sandykt (Dec 3, 2009)

Don, you and I are definitely on the same wave length. My logic exactly.


----------

